# breed testing?



## Sekaya123 (1 January 2016)

hi so i got this horse and we dont know who its dad was but we know who its mom is but we dont know what breed it is so i want to know if there is any like DNA testing that will show you like what breed it is some how. I have heard about something like this a long time ago just i did not really care then lol. I dont NEED to know what she is but its getting annoying because some people say she is a arabian some say thoroughbred some say standardbred some say morgan some say welsh pony some say P.O.A some say QH pony and there are a lot more that i just think of at the moment. so i just want to find out. pls help.


----------



## Firefly9410 (1 January 2016)

I would ask this in the breeding section of the forum so the right people see it. I know there is DNA testing for colour genes and proof of parentage but I am not aware of any testing for breed. Lots of horses and ponies are mixed breeding and so are the parents meaning nobody can ever know what breeds are in there. It is not a problem if yours is one like this it can still be a useful animal with a long healthy life. I appreciate your annoyance at everyone guessing though especially when each person is convinced they are right! Sometimes it would be nice to be left alone.


----------



## Cortez (1 January 2016)

What breed is the mother?


----------



## Sekaya123 (1 January 2016)

Cortez said:



			What breed is the mother?
		
Click to expand...

we do not know.  my horses name is sequoia so her mom got pregnant with her at a breeding place then while she was still pregnant with sequoia they sold her then at that place sequoia was born and then right after that they accidentally got her mom pregnant again then they sold sequoia and her mom still pregnant to the people we got sequoia from and they said that the person they got her from did not know what breed she was. so if she was from a breeding place then she is probably a purebred right? or not and that was dumb question?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (3 January 2016)

I would imagine if the owner of your horse's dam didn't know what breed she was when she bought her and your mare and the stud let horses "accidentally" get pregnant willy nilly it probably wasn't a very well run/reputable establishment so I wouldn't naturally assume it means your girl is a purebred, particularly if her passport is showing unknown breeding. You could reach out to the stud where she was bred and see if they have any insight but outside of that I'd just pay her breeding little thought and enjoy her for the horse she is.


----------



## Shay (3 January 2016)

You'll probably have to resign yourself to not knowing her breeding.  It doesn't really matter unless you want to enter pure bred shows.  In the UK you can't do that without a pure bred passport which you clearly cannot get.  But I don't know if there are similar rules in the US.  To answer your original question  - no.  DNA cannot tell you what breed a horse is.  If you know the supposed sire and dam it could confirm that the foal is the offspring of those parents.  But it can't in and of itself tell you the breed.


----------



## popsdosh (3 January 2016)

Shay said:



			You'll probably have to resign yourself to not knowing her breeding.  It doesn't really matter unless you want to enter pure bred shows.  In the UK you can't do that without a pure bred passport which you clearly cannot get.  But I don't know if there are similar rules in the US.  To answer your original question  - no.  DNA cannot tell you what breed a horse is.  If you know the supposed sire and dam it could confirm that the foal is the offspring of those parents.  But it can't in and of itself tell you the breed.
		
Click to expand...

Just to add to that it cannot tell you who the sire either unless you have some idea and then its an elimination process as it can only really eliminate those who are not


----------



## Sekaya123 (4 January 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I would imagine if the owner of your horse's dam didn't know what breed she was when she bought her and your mare and the stud let horses "accidentally" get pregnant willy nilly it probably wasn't a very well run/reputable establishment so I wouldn't naturally assume it means your girl is a purebred, particularly if her passport is showing unknown breeding. You could reach out to the stud where she was bred and see if they have any insight but outside of that I'd just pay her breeding little thought and enjoy her for the horse she is.[/QUOTE/

her mom got pregnant with my horse at the breeding place then they sold her when she was still pregnant and my horse was born at the new place then after that her mom got pregnant again on accident there then they sold her mom still pregnant and my horse to the people we got her from. Also i have been trying to call or email them but they wont respond and even if they did they said when i got her that they do not know who her dad is and who own him all they know is that she was was made at some breeding place and born at the place we bought her from and now she is here.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Feival (14 January 2016)

A 'breeding place' is a stud, and as other people have said there is no way of finding out.


----------



## Sekaya123 (22 January 2016)

never mind everyone! my friend found a place where they will tell you there breed and a lot of other awesome things but thanks for all of your input


----------



## EQUIDAE (22 January 2016)

You do know that without DNA testing all someone can give you is a guess? Has your friend got off your case yet about putting her in foal?


----------



## Sekaya123 (23 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Has your friend got off your case yet about putting her in foal?
		
Click to expand...

yes she instead just like just a few days ago bought a mare to breed and then sell :/


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 January 2016)

Sekaya123 said:



			yes she instead just like just a few days ago bought a mare to breed and then sell :/
		
Click to expand...

Jeez


----------



## Sekaya123 (23 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Jeez 

Click to expand...

i know i was really mad/sad and on top of that she thought that it was a good idea to buy another horse and give it to my cousin who knew almost nothing about horses and told her parents that she was super trained and was kids safe and that she has done it all....well when she showed up she was completely unhandleable and had really bad feet so we called the farrier and she tried to kill him :/ we are not the best of friends now lol


----------

